# Biting the hand that feeds me - enough with the sub ohm tanks - www.stevevape.com



## Stroodlepuff (19/8/15)

*Biting the Hand that Feeds Me – Enough with the Sub Ohm Tanks*
By Steve K
On 08/19/15

I have been reviewing vaping products for a long time now. I’ve seen the industry grow and innovate at a jaw-dropping pace. We’ve gone from anemic e-cigarette and eGo devices to crazy-powerful advanced personal vaporizers. And let’s not forget about sub ohm tanks: bringing the sort of performance previously only available to those willing to tinker and build their own stuff.

I am so sick of sub ohm tanks, I stopped in the middle of writing a review for one so that I could instead write this article complaining about the glut.

It’s been great seeing so much consumer choice. Choice leads to innovation. That’s why there’s so many awesome smart phones and why US consumers still have shitty internet.

But, there’s also a point where the market becomes saturated to the point of becoming irrelevant. Are you old enough to remember the Atari 2600? Its downfall was the glut of terrible games made by third parties.

It’s not an exact analogy since there’s no singular platform for vaping, but the sub ohm category is beginning to feel the same way. Every week it seems like somebody has a new something else killer. Someone recently asked me what tank I was using and I had no damn idea.

I realize I’m starting to sound like a cranky old man at this point. You kids and your rock ‘n roll, new math and new-fangled sub ohm tanks. But seriously, how much more innovation can anyone squeeze out of a low-resistance coil with some cotton around it?


A lot of this is driven by the manufacturers simply trying to hop on to a popular trend. If there wasn’t consumer demand, they wouldn’t build the stuff. Still, there has to be someone in an R&D department coming up with something new. It seems like development effort might be better spent coming up with new ways to do things.


Yes, of course someone will come up with a new and novel concept. It’s happened countless times before. Once someone comes out with something cool, the manufacturers will all switch to making knockoffs and derivatives of those products.

Once that happens, I can start writing articles like “whatever happened to sub ohm tanks?” That’s just how quick everyone turns in this industry. That constant demand for something better does result in the next sub ohm killer tank, but it’s also what brought us things like variable voltage and refillable cartomizers in the first place.

In other words, ignore everything I just said, I’ll be busy writing my review of yet another sub ohm tank.

http://stevevape.com/biting-the-hand-that-feeds-me-enough-with-the-sub-ohm-tanks/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (19/8/15)

Great read, thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vapegerm (19/8/15)

I don't post as much here but can really relate to the above article. Been full circle in my vaping journey and still going strong.
Twisp then Pro tanks on Vision Spinners, Various Wattage devices the last few months. Even a Reo with Nuppin and more recently
Evic VT with Sub tank and temperature control. I keep coming back to my Aspire Nautilus Mini as my all day "go to device" on an I stick 50w. Its simple and just suits my needs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neil (19/8/15)

Can relate as well, I have a Subtank mini, and I keep going back to the trusty old kayfun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/15)

I still have my Atari 2600

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (19/8/15)

I must say that although the market is being ridiculously saturated with sub ohm tanks, my first SO tank was a subtank mini v1 and it just doesn't do it for me now that I've gone into serious coil building. I am glad that the saturating happened because it has lead to what I think is the pinnacle of all SO tanks, the smok TFV 4. Whether or not it can be beat I don't know but I hope that the said saturators will try


----------



## Paulie (19/8/15)

As long as USA keep buying the Chinese keep making 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/8/15)

I just wish they could (at least the individual manufacturers) could stick to a universal coil fit. 
Like innovate the cotton and coil but keep the size etc the same so they can fit older/newer models of tanks. 

If that makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/15)

crack2483 said:


> I just wish they could (at least the individual manufacturers) could stick to a universal coil fit.
> Like innovate the cotton and coil but keep the size etc the same so they can fit older/newer models of tanks.
> 
> If that makes sense.
> ...


Now that would be progress!


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/15)

I can identify big time! Despite having a ton of fun playing with all the new devices and tanks and drippers and 200W mods and temp sensing and the rest I still use my REO 98% of the time with a 1,1Ω single coil in a Cyclone.


----------



## Ashley A (19/8/15)

vapegerm said:


> I don't post as much here but can really relate to the above article. Been full circle in my vaping journey and still going strong.
> Twisp then Pro tanks on Vision Spinners, Various Wattage devices the last few months. Even a Reo with Nuppin and more recently
> Evic VT with Sub tank and temperature control. I keep coming back to my Aspire Nautilus Mini as my all day "go to device" on an I stick 50w. Its simple and just suits my needs


I'll be happy to take the unused Nuppin off you're hands. Perhaps you'd prefer a Cyclops or Deringer or Odin or all 3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (19/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I still have my Atari 2600


Pic or it didn't happen


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/15)

KB_314 said:


> Pic or it didn't happen


Oh jeez, I'll have to try and remember where it is. I may still have the Atari but can't say the same for my memory


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Biting the Hand that Feeds Me – Enough with the Sub Ohm Tanks*
> By Steve K
> On 08/19/15
> 
> ...


For the most part when I see a review for the latest sub ohm tank it just induces a yawn.


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> I must say that although the market is being ridiculously saturated with sub ohm tanks, my first SO tank was a subtank mini v1 and it just doesn't do it for me now that I've gone into serious coil building. I am glad that the saturating happened because it has lead to what I think is the pinnacle of all SO tanks, the smok TFV 4. Whether or not it can be beat I don't know but I hope that the said saturators will try


I just keep on dripping


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

crack2483 said:


> I just wish they could (at least the individual manufacturers) could stick to a universal coil fit.
> Like innovate the cotton and coil but keep the size etc the same so they can fit older/newer models of tanks.
> 
> If that makes sense.
> ...


Of course it makes sense, that's why it'll never happen what profit would that be?


----------



## Average vapor Joe (20/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Of course it makes sense, that's why it'll never happen what profit would that be?


Well, there is the morph tank by eh pro which fits 4 different types of coils and I know for a fact that many manufacturers base their tanks on the aspire Atlantis v2 coil heads for example the silo beast.


----------



## Silver (23/8/15)

Lol, I'm still using the "Atari" of vaping in the mornings
the little Evod1 with the indestructible MVP2 - at 7.5 Watts.

Going like a Boeing and the best part is that it gives me the same pleasure it did when I first got it.
Consistent little thing

I do feel though that sub-ohm tanks with big airflow is what makes vaping lots of fun for many people. And this type of vaping goes through lots of juice so one gets to try different juice all the time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

